# Sleeping Porch Ideas ?



## REWSTER6 (May 9, 2008)

A friend/Client recently bought an older home that has a SLEEPING PORCH on the2nd floor.He asked me for ideas on what could be used to replace the floor(which he said appears to be outdoor carpet over tar) which has to be waterproof to and interior room below. It will be 100% exposed to the elements but has to serve the purpose of a floor for use.

I will be visiting the home tmrw..

any ideas what will fill this need ??? Tile? Pavers ?

Thanks


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

REWSTER6 said:


> A friend/Client recently bought an older home that has a SLEEPING PORCH on the2nd floor.
> 
> any ideas what will fill this need ?
> Thanks


I've never heard of a "sleeping porch". The best advise I can think of is he might want to try getting along with his wife a little more often!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Jason W said:


> I've never heard of a "sleeping porch". The best advise I can think of is he might want to try getting along with his wife a little more often!


This would be as good a place
as any to begin your education,
http://www.gamblehouse.org/
Sleeping porches were very popular
every where in the country
south of.....
you! :laughing:
Seriously I've even seen quite
a few on prairies and victorians
even in Wisconsin.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

fiberglass deck

http://www.fiberdex.com/


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

REWSTER6 said:


> A friend/Client recently bought an older home that has a SLEEPING PORCH on the2nd floor.He asked me for ideas on what could be used to replace the floor(which he said appears to be outdoor carpet over tar) which has to be waterproof to and interior room below. It will be 100% exposed to the elements but has to serve the purpose of a floor for use.
> 
> I will be visiting the home tmrw..
> 
> ...


Since you've been there,
how did the porch originally drain?
That will go a long way toward
figuring out your best solution.
Was it originally a "dry space"
below, or are they trying to
enclose an outdoor space
after the fact?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Jason W said:


> I've never heard of a "sleeping porch". The best advise I can think of is he might want to try getting along with his wife a little more often!




Not a "knock" just surprised that you 
haven't run across them before. :thumbsup:
http://digicoll.library.wisc.edu/cg...=article&did=DLDECARTS.HDV24N04.I0019&isize=M
I used to love it (in pre-A/C days) when
we were visiting and it was, "We'll just 
let the kids sleep on the porch."


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Not a "knock" just surprised that you
> haven't run across them before. :thumbsup:
> http://digicoll.library.wisc.edu/cg...=article&did=DLDECARTS.HDV24N04.I0019&isize=M
> I used to love it (in pre-A/C days) when
> ...


Good links Neo! Yeah, we don't do that up here unless we're in trouble!:laughing: There might be a few weeks it would be hot enough for it in August, but not worth committing an entire space for.

My wife (from Alabama) has heard of these set ups.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Jason W said:


> Good links Neo! Yeah, we don't do that up here unless we're in trouble!:laughing: There might be a few weeks it would be hot enough for it in August, but not worth committing an entire space for.
> 
> My wife (from Alabama) has heard of these set ups.


Never occurred to me that they
might not be a "Yankee" thing.
When I am at Middle Sis's house
in Racine, I can see three of them
from her front door.
She is only a block from the lake.

BTW Got another neat craftsman link
if you'd like (been working at recreating 
my bookmark files.)


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how it was originally drained. I can't hardly imagine a sleeping porch which was open to the elements over a living area. Around here, they are just rooms with a lot of tall windows.

I'd have to go with tile for the floor. Again, the thing must have a roof over it, and some walls with screens to keep the bugs out, so there can't be much water coming in.

Why can't the windows be closed when it rains?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

A W Smith said:


> fiberglass deck
> 
> http://www.fiberdex.com/


i love the fiberglass deck, great system, tile over it looks good.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

cleveman said:


> Why can't the windows be closed when it rains?


Maybe for the same reason you can't post pics; you haven't figured it out yet!:laughing:

(sorry, just had to bust your balls a bit!)


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

The sleeping porches on the older homes in my area were all done the same way. T&G solid pine flooring painted, I am sure, with what was available to them, oil base. They don't have operable windows....and I have never noticed how they drained them, never looked, but I know the floors sloped. Nearly every one I can think of as I type this were over the front porch, or back porch of a home, so there was no living space below.....the farmhouse my Mom was raised in had a screened porch (much more common) and the kids all slept on cots there to stay cool before AC in Oklahoma.


----------



## Agolk2 (Mar 24, 2008)

I was thinking T&G as well with a 1/4" slope away from the house. Should create a nice floor. Don't get too expensive on the decking though as I'm sure it will wear fast since it isnt protected with a roof. What would the rain be dripping on below it?


----------



## REWSTER6 (May 9, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Since you've been there,
> how did the porch originally drain?
> That will go a long way toward
> figuring out your best solution.
> ...


drains into a gutter/downspout
originally a closed space below
it looks like he material on the roof now is Rolled shingle type material with worn out outdoor carpet installed on top of it


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd inquire about a good membrane
over in the roofing forum.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Put a "hammock" over "hot tar bed" roof... who cares how "wet/sticky" itch is... you just got a beautiful, rocking-gramma sleeping bed in one kool breeze summer nite-time.:thumbup: j/k


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Pardon me , but did he say Pavers ?  . I think i'm dreaming, i'll go back to bed now.


----------



## REWSTER6 (May 9, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I'd inquire about a good membrane
> over in the roofing forum.


the roof membrane it has now is good,
the ROOF does not leak it serves that purpose well and protects the kitchen area inside the house below...
He wants a finish Exterior floor over it to use as a deck type of area
I need to install something without penetrating the membrane
or replace it with another waterproof product

Thanks for the help so far
I'm checking out all ideas offered so far and still looking for other options....


----------



## REWSTER6 (May 9, 2008)

Agolk2 said:


> I was thinking T&G as well with a 1/4" slope away from the house. Should create a nice floor. Don't get too expensive on the decking though as I'm sure it will wear fast since it isnt protected with a roof. What would the rain be dripping on below it?


It is a actual functioning roof slopes into a rain gutter 
It is over an inside portion of house with a drywall ceiling....


----------



## REWSTER6 (May 9, 2008)

here is a view of he porch from the yard


----------

